# UK Championship 2016 - 4-6 November - Bristol, UK



## Evan Liu (Aug 25, 2016)

UK Championship 2016 will take place on the 4-6th November at the Mercure Grand Hotel Bristol. Only FMC and MultiBLD are on the Friday evening, 1 attempt each. Registration will open on the WCA site at 7pm on Thursday 1st September.

WCA
UKCA


----------



## Loiloiloi (Aug 25, 2016)

You're a UK delegate but you live in the US? Or are you just delegating because its a big comp?


----------



## Evan Liu (Aug 25, 2016)

Loiloiloi said:


> You're a UK delegate but you live in the US? Or are you just delegating because its a big comp?


I'm from the US but I've been studying in the UK for a year and am looking to get a job here as well. Hence why it says "United Kingdom / USA (Virginia)" for my region on the delegates page.


----------



## ryanj92 (Aug 25, 2016)

you know i'll be there


----------



## Berd (Aug 25, 2016)

Gonna try to make it!


----------



## Jake Donnelly (Aug 25, 2016)

Definitely goin


----------



## newtonbase (Aug 25, 2016)

Hotel booked. Better remember to register.


----------



## mark49152 (Aug 25, 2016)

Excited already


----------



## Shaky Hands (Aug 25, 2016)

So far to travel for me! jk 

Gonna be fun.


----------



## Yes We Can! (Aug 26, 2016)

I'll do everything I can to be there. My first UK Championship!


----------



## newtonbase (Aug 26, 2016)

Shaky Hands said:


> So far to travel for me! jk
> 
> Gonna be fun.


Who did you bribe?


----------



## shadowslice e (Aug 26, 2016)

Well, I'm definitely going to register but I might not be able to make it :/


----------



## Goosly (Aug 26, 2016)

Will try to be there & get the only 5BLD success, like last year


----------



## TDM (Aug 26, 2016)

Might come just for one day, depends what the schedule is.


----------



## genericcuber666 (Aug 26, 2016)

it says £5 for guests does this mean for anyone else who wants to watch?


----------



## BillyRain (Aug 26, 2016)

genericcuber666 said:


> it says £5 for guests does this mean for anyone else who wants to watch?



Yes, anybody who is not competing must pay a £5 guest fee. This covers them for the entire event.


----------



## Rubix Cubix (Aug 27, 2016)

Definitely going to be going as I only live about 20 min train journey away so no need for a hotel, . I thought Guildford was close to me for my first comp, but I guess I lucked out here.


----------



## CharlieWarlie (Aug 27, 2016)

Will be a few hours away on the train but I definitely want this to be my first competition!


----------



## Shaky Hands (Sep 1, 2016)

Time to register, peeps!


----------



## Thecuberrr (Sep 1, 2016)

Registered but not sure if I can come yet. Hope I can.


----------



## Camilo Chapman (Sep 1, 2016)

Will there be any events other then mbld and fmc on the Friday? Because i won't be able to come for all 3 days


----------



## Berd (Sep 1, 2016)

Is there any leeway with the big cube qualifications? I average way below both the means provided, but haven't competed in nearly a year.


----------



## BillyRain (Sep 2, 2016)

Copied from FB:

## ARTWORK COMPETITION ##

Design a logo for this years Championship!!

If your design is chosen, it will be widely featured at the competition and will also be printed on all of the T-Shirts!!

The winning designer will get FREE REGISTRATION for the competition!

Don't worry if you are not a wiz in Photoshop, hand drawn designs can easily be digitalized.

Either submit your designs here or email them to [email protected]!


----------



## Mollerz (Sep 2, 2016)

Berd said:


> Is there any leeway with the big cube qualifications? I average way below both the means provided, but haven't competed in nearly a year.



No leeway I'm afraid.


----------



## Logiqx (Sep 2, 2016)

Mollerz said:


> No leeway I'm afraid.



Apologies but I failed to spot the qualification requirements for 6x6 and 7x7.

They'll need to be removed from my entry.


----------



## Thecuberrr (Sep 4, 2016)

Mollerz said:


> No leeway I'm afraid.


Can you remove me from 3x3 with feet then please? Thanks.


----------



## MichaelErskine (Sep 6, 2016)

The WCA registration page won't allow me to login (and fails to reissue a password) so I've let them know about that. In the meantime am I likely to miss registration?


----------



## Tyler Comfy Hat (Sep 6, 2016)

Sorry, could you remove my 6x6 entry? I didn't notice the requirements.


----------



## mark49152 (Sep 6, 2016)

What's the plan for judges for MBLD? Usually I ask someone in advance. This time, anyone there on Friday is going to be competing themselves. Or organising, and I doubt the organisers will be able to judge everyone...


----------



## MichaelErskine (Sep 6, 2016)

MichaelErskine said:


> The WCA registration page won't allow me to login (and fails to reissue a password) so I've let them know about that. In the meantime am I likely to miss registration?


No worries, Ron helped me out and I'm first on the waiting list!


----------



## Tyler Comfy Hat (Sep 6, 2016)

Hi guys, Mollerz wanted to submit a logo for the contest but was too shy, so I said I would post it for him, please no bully.


----------



## Thecuberrr (Sep 6, 2016)

Tyler Comfy Hat said:


> Hi guys, Mollerz wanted to submit a logo for the contest but was too shy, so I said I would post it for him, please no bully.


This has got to be on a shirt


----------



## Yes We Can! (Sep 7, 2016)

Tyler Comfy Hat said:


> Hi guys, Mollerz wanted to submit a logo for the contest but was too shy, so I said I would post it for him, please no bully.



This is the stuff of my nightmares.


----------



## Escher (Sep 7, 2016)

I feel like any submissions from this point onward are pointless but I just had a thought of something like this (done less terribly, perhaps with the full event name next to it, not in paint, and with a better shade of blue and not blurple)


----------



## Camilo Chapman (Sep 7, 2016)

When will the logo winner be announced?


----------



## mark49152 (Sep 7, 2016)

I thought last year's design was great. Whoever did that should get the job again.


----------



## Shaky Hands (Sep 7, 2016)

mark49152 said:


> What's the plan for judges for MBLD? Usually I ask someone in advance. This time, anyone there on Friday is going to be competing themselves. Or organising, and I doubt the organisers will be able to judge everyone...



I'm sure someone else is better-placed to confirm, but I'm assuming the hope is that as people can't do both MBLD and FMC that the FMC competitors will judge MBLD...

... unless the reason no one can do both these events is that they're happening at the same time, in which case I have no idea.


----------



## Tyler Comfy Hat (Sep 7, 2016)

Wait there is still time to submit an entry, right? I wanted to do a serious entry, but I haven't had much time this week. I mean it was only announced on this thread on Friday, so?


----------



## bubbagrub (Sep 7, 2016)

Tyler Comfy Hat said:


> Wait there is still time to submit an entry, right? I wanted to do a serious entry, but I haven't had much time this week. I mean it was only announced on this thread on Friday, so?



It looks like there's 154 people registered, and there's a limit of 220, so I think you should be ok...

https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/competitions/UKChampionship2016/registrations


----------



## Tyler Comfy Hat (Sep 7, 2016)

bubbagrub said:


> It looks like there's 154 people registered, and there's a limit of 220, so I think you should be ok...
> 
> https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/competitions/UKChampionship2016/registrations


I was talking about the logo contest.


----------



## Camilo Chapman (Sep 7, 2016)

When will we hear about the result for logo??


----------



## bubbagrub (Sep 7, 2016)

Tyler Comfy Hat said:


> I was talking about the logo contest.


Oh right!  Yes, that does make more sense...


----------



## Camilo Chapman (Sep 7, 2016)

-UK Rubik's Cube Championships-

Thats my entry!
I have got a proper entry though


----------



## NevinsCPH (Sep 14, 2016)

Will be there!


----------



## Shaky Hands (Sep 25, 2016)

Thanks for posting the schedule.


----------



## mark49152 (Sep 25, 2016)

mark49152 said:


> What's the plan for judges for MBLD? Usually I ask someone in advance. This time, anyone there on Friday is going to be competing themselves. Or organising, and I doubt the organisers will be able to judge everyone...


Bumping this. Really the question is just whether competitors should make their own judge arrangements in advance (like bring someone) or whether we can just trust it will be alright on the night.


----------



## newtonbase (Sep 26, 2016)

MBLD can struggle for judges when it's held at lunchtime when there are lots of people around. Last time I competed then judged as I finished quite early. It'll be interesting to see how they cope here.


----------



## Ollie (Sep 26, 2016)

I'll be around to judge


----------



## mark49152 (Sep 26, 2016)

Ollie said:


> I'll be around to judge


Please be my judge Ollie 

I'm disappointed you won't be competing yourself though


----------



## Rubix Cubix (Sep 26, 2016)

Now that the schedule is up, I'm just curious as to why the cutoff time for 2x2 is 5:00, when the cutoff for 5x5 is only 2:15? When the 2x2 is obviously a much easier puzzle, I'm sure most people could solve it under 30 seconds.


----------



## Neptunolium (Sep 26, 2016)

Rubix Cubix said:


> Now that the schedule is up, I'm just curious as to why the cutoff time for 2x2 is 5:00, when the cutoff for 5x5 is only 2:15? When the 2x2 is obviously a much easier puzzle, I'm sure most people could solve it under 30 seconds.


I believe it is just the fact that 2x2 is a more popular event, so the cutoff will be higher to give everyone a chance to be in the next round, although it is weird why 2x2 is the same cutoff as 3x3 as 3x3 is more popular and harder.


----------



## mark49152 (Sep 26, 2016)

Rubix Cubix said:


> Now that the schedule is up, I'm just curious as to why the cutoff time for 2x2 is 5:00, when the cutoff for 5x5 is only 2:15? When the 2x2 is obviously a much easier puzzle, I'm sure most people could solve it under 30 seconds.


The purpose of cutoffs is to save time at the comp. Only 43 of 93 competitors in 5x5 have achieved sub-2:15 official averages before. So let's guess that half the competitors make the cutoff. The total number of solves done will be 70% of what it would have been with no cutoff (half do 5 solves, half do 2 solves). The organisers have already allocated 1.5 hours for those 70% so with no cutoff they'd presumably have to allocate at least 1 hour more for the round.

On the other hand, 2x2 solves don't take long and less time would be saved by a harsher cutoff. The cutoff really just makes sure that in the extreme case that someone really does take 5+ minutes to solve it, they don't tie up a timer station for another 15+ minutes.


----------



## Rubix Cubix (Sep 27, 2016)

mark49152 said:


> The purpose of cutoffs is to save time at the comp. Only 43 of 93 competitors in 5x5 have achieved sub-2:15 official averages before. So let's guess that half the competitors make the cutoff. The total number of solves done will be 70% of what it would have been with no cutoff (half do 5 solves, half do 2 solves). The organisers have already allocated 1.5 hours for those 70% so with no cutoff they'd presumably have to allocate at least 1 hour more for the round.
> 
> On the other hand, 2x2 solves don't take long and less time would be saved by a harsher cutoff. The cutoff really just makes sure that in the extreme case that someone really does take 5+ minutes to solve it, they don't tie up a timer station for another 15+ minutes.



I guess that makes sense as they have only have so much time to allocate to each event. Also after reading it again I realise that the cut-off is different from the time limit. So if I understand correctly on 5x5 for example, you could spend ~4 minutes on 2 solves without them stopping you half way through your solve. And then they would only stop you if you go over 5 minutes (the time limit). I see how that could take up a lot more time.

I better get practising if I want to make the cut-off for 4x4 and 5x5 as I'm currently average around 1:45 and 3:00 minutes respectively


----------



## mark49152 (Sep 27, 2016)

Rubix Cubix said:


> I better get practising if I want to make the cut-off for 4x4 and 5x5 as I'm currently average around 1:45 and 3:00 minutes respectively


I used to gripe about how harsh the 5x5 cutoff was and I thought I was 2-3 years away from meeting it. Then I decided to just go for it and after a couple of months of doing nothing but 5x5 I got an average at my next comp. It just takes hard work, but that makes it all the more satisfying when you eventually get that average. Go for it!


----------



## BillyRain (Sep 28, 2016)

Thank you to everyone who submitted an entry for the artwork competition, there were some really great ideas and we'd like to thank you all for taking the time to give it a shot.

I present to you the winning entry!







The winning designer has chosen to remain anonymous.


----------



## newtonbase (Sep 28, 2016)

BillyRain said:


> Thank you to everyone who submitted an entry for the artwork competition, there were some really great ideas and we'd like to thank you all for taking the time to give it a shot.
> 
> I present to you the winning entry!
> 
> ...


They should take the glory. That's excellent.


----------



## kinch2002 (Sep 28, 2016)

With regards to cutoffs:
The main motivation is to save time. That means stricter cutoffs for 4x4 and 5x5. Without those cutoffs, we'd probably not have time for any subsequent rounds.
A secondary consideration is how to cater for newcomers, hence nice and easy ones for 2x2, that won't take too much time anyway.
3x3 is somewhere in between the 2 reasonings.

Multibld: Bringing your own judge is going to be necessary (unless you really can't find anyone). Those available can judge multiple competitors during inspection phase as well. Some people will finish Fewest Moves before long as well and can help with holding card during execution. We'll cope


----------



## NevinsCPH (Sep 29, 2016)

kinch2002 said:


> With regards to cutoffs:
> The main motivation is to save time. That means stricter cutoffs for 4x4 and 5x5. Without those cutoffs, we'd probably not have time for any subsequent rounds.
> A secondary consideration is how to cater for newcomers, hence nice and easy ones for 2x2, that won't take too much time anyway.
> 3x3 is somewhere in between the 2 reasonings.
> ...



Don't think I'll be able to find a judge seeing how people who would be there on Friday night are probably either doing MBLD or FMC. Hopefully people will finish FMC before memo finish as said!


----------



## newtonbase (Sep 29, 2016)

Id


NevinsCPH said:


> Don't think I'll be able to find a judge seeing how people who would be there on Friday night are probably either doing MBLD or FMC. Hopefully people will finish FMC before memo finish as said!


I'd have been happy to judge you after my solves as I did in Macclesfield but unfortunately I can't get there for Friday. I have a one night limit away from the family.


----------



## TDM (Oct 1, 2016)

Please could I be removed from all events except 3x3, OH, BLD and 5x5?


----------



## NevinsCPH (Oct 4, 2016)

Can you remove me from Skewb please? Thanks


----------



## Evan Liu (Oct 4, 2016)

TDM said:


> Please could I be removed from all events except 3x3, OH, BLD and 5x5?





NevinsCPH said:


> Can you remove me from Skewb please? Thanks


Ok, done


----------



## CharlieWarlie (Oct 9, 2016)

Been a while since I have been on but I did register for the 3x3 event, however I can no longer attend due to health issues.


----------



## Escher (Oct 9, 2016)

Anyone got a floor I could sleep on for Friday and Saturday? I can provide money and maybe a cheeky flash (don't tell the gf).


----------



## Tyler Comfy Hat (Oct 10, 2016)

I'll probably be around on the Friday night- if anyone needs a judge.


----------



## Goosly (Oct 11, 2016)

Please remove me from megaminx.


----------



## Sidster (Oct 11, 2016)

Can I please be removed from 3BLD and 2x2, and can I be added to 4BLD and Feet.


----------



## TDM (Oct 11, 2016)

How late could I arrive for OH on Sunday? The earliest train gets in at 9:52 so I might only be able to get there a quarter of an hour before the end of the round.


----------



## shadowslice e (Oct 11, 2016)

Unfortunately I don't think I will be able to make this one 
please remove me form registration


----------



## Berd (Oct 11, 2016)

shadowslice e said:


> Unfortunately I don't think I will be able to make this one
> please remove me form registration


Same for me I'm afraid, team Winchester will not be represented.


----------



## NevinsCPH (Oct 13, 2016)

Sorry to be a pain, can you take me off from 2x2, 3x3, mega and 3bld?

Thanks


----------



## Evan Liu (Oct 14, 2016)

CharlieWarlie said:


> Been a while since I have been on but I did register for the 3x3 event, however I can no longer attend due to health issues.


Name please?



Goosly said:


> Please remove me from megaminx.





Sidster said:


> Can I please be removed from 3BLD and 2x2, and can I be added to 4BLD and Feet.





shadowslice e said:


> Unfortunately I don't think I will be able to make this one
> please remove me form registration





Berd said:


> Same for me I'm afraid, team Winchester will not be represented.





NevinsCPH said:


> Sorry to be a pain, can you take me off from 2x2, 3x3, mega and 3bld?
> 
> Thanks


Done.



TDM said:


> How late could I arrive for OH on Sunday? The earliest train gets in at 9:52 so I might only be able to get there a quarter of an hour before the end of the round.


That's probably fine, we can put you in the last group. You'll basically have to compete right when you get there, though.


----------



## Camilo Chapman (Oct 14, 2016)

Hi sorry but just wondering if it would be possible for me to be added to skewb?
Thanks


----------



## TDM (Oct 15, 2016)

(sorry for the late reply)


Evan Liu said:


> That's probably fine, we can put you in the last group. You'll basically have to compete right when you get there, though.


Thanks! I'll try to get there as quickly as possible.


----------



## Neptunolium (Oct 23, 2016)

Hi, could I be removed from 2x2, train is too late


----------



## Chris Dueck (Oct 27, 2016)

This is so annoying, but I can't make it. Can I be removed from the list please?


----------



## TheSpeedCuber890 (Oct 28, 2016)

I am so sorry but I have broken my thumb , and I can't go to the comp


----------



## gasmus (Oct 29, 2016)

I have 2 black Moyu Aofu GTs for sale. £25 a piece. Any takers?

Both unopened. Won them at Guildford open 2016


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Oct 30, 2016)

Wow that's a lot of people that need a change of events


----------



## Tyler Comfy Hat (Oct 30, 2016)

gasmus said:


> I have 2 black Moyu Aofu GTs for sale. £25 a piece. Any takers?
> 
> Both unopened. Won them at Guildford open 2016



Yeah sure, ta.


----------



## MichaelErskine (Oct 30, 2016)

FastCubeMaster said:


> Wow that's a lot of people that need a change of events



Yes! And here's another: I'd like to drop out of everything except 3x3 & 4x4. I'd just be wasting my time (and the time of anyone else involved!)


----------



## Robert-Y (Oct 31, 2016)

Small announcement: Team H2H will take place during Sunday lunch (13:00 - 13:45). Only the top 16 in 3x3x3 first round have a guaranteed place. You are not forced to do it. If you do not wish to participate, your place will be given to the next highest ranked person in the first round of 3x3x3. I decide the teams on the day. Rules and stuff will be explained on the day.

Sorry that only 16 people can do it, but you are welcome to spectate and judge. This is a bit of a last minute thing. There's not that much time and also people need to eat their lunch


----------



## Myachii (Oct 31, 2016)

Selling some cubes, some are unknown brands (didn't buy them off a website, bought them at random comps throughout my times). I'm not quitting or anything but I don't need more than 1 of each cube (excluding 3x3 of course). Not naming prices, not a clue what anything is worth. We can negotiate if youre interested.

Dayan Megaminx, Black with ridges
Calvin's Square-1 (unsolved, can't solve it lmao)
QJ Pyraminx
Lingao Master Magic (scrambled)
Regular Magic (needs restringing)
YJ GuanLong 3x3
White Gear Puzzle (unknown brand, missing red centre piece)
V-Cube 4, white pillowed
Unbranded 3x3 with BLD letters written on (good for learning to solve BLD)
Unbranded stickerless 3x3 (pink instead of red), turns pretty good for some weird chinese brand
Gans 356 Stickerless + Tension tool
2x ShengShou Mirror Blocks
4x4x6 cuboid
Fangshi Shuangren 3x3 (black caps on primary plastic to create illusion effect)
Curvy Copter
ShengShou 6x6
ShengShou 4x4
ShengShou 5x5
MoYu Liying
Dayan Zhanchi 50mm(?)
3x3x4 cuboid
Rubik's Clock (actually Rubik's brand not fake chinese)
Fake Chinese Clock (lingao brand, if anything it just proves that the Rubik's is genuined Rubik's)

I'd not really be surprised if half of the people who attend this competition remember the old Dayan and Shengshou cubes that we all used before Moyu came around (christ even the early Moyu cubes are getting old). I wonder if anyone remember the Fangshi days either? (I'm obviously not talking to you guys with the 2009 IDs who were here before even Dayan was).

Is the Rubik's Clock still the one everyone uses? Did anyone actually release a decent clock competitor? Oh well. Will bring all these with me so just send me a PM if you want something reserved.

EDIT: Has anyone got one of the Cubicle Labs M cubes with the magnets? I'd like to try one it sounds pretty cool


----------



## Faith Sinnott (Nov 1, 2016)

It sounds silly but since I was going as a guest anyway I was going to learn to solve 2x2, 3x3 and pyraminx in that time so I could compete. I can't even solve 2x2 so can you take me from the competition list?


----------



## newtonbase (Nov 1, 2016)

Faith Sinnott said:


> It sounds silly but since I was going as a guest anyway I was going to learn to solve 2x2, 3x3 and pyraminx in that time so I could compete. I can't even solve 2x2 so can you take me from the competition list?


You could learn pyraminx in about 5 mins!


----------



## ryanj92 (Nov 1, 2016)

I don't think I'm going to be able to make this anymore - I haven't sorted anything out for travel, accommodation, etc. and it's just too much on top of everything else for me at the moment... Gutted as it's the first UKC/Open I'll miss since 2012.

Whatever happens, have a great weekend all and I'll try and organise another competition in Sheffield again soon!


----------



## Faith Sinnott (Nov 1, 2016)

newtonbase said:


> You could learn pyraminx in about 5 mins!


I know its easy but I've not got any time free this week to learn and practice and I just don't need that kind of pressure on the drive to Bristol. Maybe next year


----------



## newtonbase (Nov 1, 2016)

Faith Sinnott said:


> I know its easy but I've not got any time free this week to learn and practice and I just don't need that kind of pressure on the drive to Bristol. Maybe next year


Fair enough. You should only do it if it's fun.


----------



## Selkie (Nov 3, 2016)

Could you remove me from Fewest Moves please, unfortunately I will not be able to attend tomorrow night but will be definitely there Saturday and Sunday.


----------



## genericcuber666 (Nov 3, 2016)

sorry if this is a bit late but can i be taken off fewest moves sine i cant make it for friday
i dont have a wca id but my name is hussain


----------



## Tyler Comfy Hat (Nov 3, 2016)

Arrrrr duuuuuude, why did I leave it this late to book everything, and why did I do so when I'm _still_ unemployed, and whyyyyy did I book my train home Sunday to start at 22:10, and arrive 05:36 Monday morning. Oh how the wine talks.

This is definitely going to be the last comp I go to for a long while, I'm afraid.


----------



## Yes We Can! (Nov 3, 2016)

I have some cubes for sale. If you're interested in any of these, just come up to me (or make a post here) and I'll give you a good price (below online shop prices). 

Moyu AoShi 6x6 (white)
Moyu AoFu GT 7x7 (black; I have three of these for sale)
Moyu Magnetic Pyraminx (white)
Moyu Guanlong Square-1 (black)
Mofangge Thunderclap 3x3 (black)
Nearly all of them are untouched and still in their original packaging.


----------



## newtonbase (Nov 3, 2016)

Tyler Comfy Hat said:


> Arrrrr duuuuuude, why did I leave it this late to book everything, and why did I do so when I'm _still_ unemployed, and whyyyyy did I book my train home Sunday to start at 22:10, and arrive 05:36 Monday morning. Oh how the wine talks.
> 
> This is definitely going to be the last comp I go to for a long while, I'm afraid.


That's one hell of a trip home.


----------



## Eleanor Sinnott (Nov 4, 2016)

Sorry for how late this is. The website kept on coming up with 'error' when I tried to do this yesterday. Can you sign me up for skewb? I thought I'd already put it on but apparently not. Could you please take me off for OH. Just coz I suck at it. And can you add on another guest because my sister was going to be a competitor but is now a guest. I hope this isn't too late... I love skewb....


----------



## kinch2002 (Nov 4, 2016)

Eleanor Sinnott said:


> Sorry for how late this is. The website kept on coming up with 'error' when I tried to do this yesterday. Can you sign me up for skewb? I thought I'd already put it on but apparently not. Could you please take me off for OH. Just coz I suck at it. And can you add on another guest because my sister was going to be a competitor but is now a guest. I hope this isn't too late... I love skewb....


Sorry, it's too late to be added to events now. Guest changes are no issue - they can just turn up and pay their fee.


----------



## CubingwithChris (Nov 4, 2016)

Hey, could I be removed from FMC and 3x3 One handed? Thanks


----------



## genericcuber666 (Nov 4, 2016)

Yes We Can! said:


> I have some cubes for sale. If you're interested in any of these, just come up to me (or make a post here) and I'll give you a good price (below online shop prices).
> 
> Moyu AoShi 6x6 (white)
> Moyu AoFu GT 7x7 (black; I have three of these for sale)
> ...


im interested in all of these although how will i know its you tomorrow?


----------



## Berd (Nov 4, 2016)

genericcuber666 said:


> im interested in all of these although how will i know its you tomorrow?







This is him here.


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Nov 4, 2016)

Annoyed to be missing another UKC, especially as it seems like a couple of cool maths Youtubers are hanging out too, and in hindsight I might have actually been able to go for the first time since 2013. Hopefully I get some exciting cubecomps action at least. Have fun!


----------



## Yes We Can! (Nov 4, 2016)

genericcuber666 said:


> im interested in all of these although how will i know its you tomorrow?





Berd said:


> This is him here.



Yes, that's me.  Just come and talk to me sometime tomorrow. See you then!


----------



## Shaky Hands (Nov 6, 2016)

Great comp as always. Good to meet several new faces and to see once again the many of you I've met in the past year of cubing.

Congratulations to everyone on their successes and extra special thanks to Daniel, James, Evan, Billy, Adam, Ollie, Rob and Zak for organising such an enjoyable event.


----------



## kinch2002 (Nov 6, 2016)

Shaky Hands said:


> Great comp as always. Good to meet several new faces and to see once again the many of you I've met in the past year of cubing.
> 
> Congratulations to everyone on their successes and extra special thanks to Daniel, James, Evan, Billy, Adam, Ollie, Rob and Zak for organising such an enjoyable event.


...And Ronald 
Thanks!


----------



## Shaky Hands (Nov 6, 2016)

kinch2002 said:


> ...And Ronald
> Thanks!



Ah an oversight! @ronaldm, sorry to have missed you out. Good job bud.


----------



## mark49152 (Nov 7, 2016)

Yeah, great comp, and great job, organisers! Thank you! And congrats to all who got the results they wanted. Nice to see everyone and play with toys all weekend


----------



## Evan Liu (Nov 7, 2016)

Results have been posted: https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/competitions/UKChampionship2016

Thanks everyone for coming and especially those of you who helped out, we couldn't have done it without you. Hope everyone had a good time and already can't wait for next year!


----------



## Tyler Comfy Hat (Nov 7, 2016)

Evan Liu said:


> Results have been posted: https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/competitions/UKChampionship2016



Wow, that was quick, thanks!. I'm surprised I got any PBs this comp, considering my amount of practice for most events was next to zero since Irish Nationals.

Thanks once again to the delegates and organisers for the comp, I had a very nice time, it was mostly more enjoyable than last year's UK champs. Not that there was anything bad about 2015's, it's just, you know.

And congratulations to Alex Lau for regaining this Champion status, as well as everyone else who just became a UK champion in something!


----------



## Selkie (Nov 7, 2016)

Was great to make first nationals for the first time since 2011 and wow how the event has grown. I tried to mention it to as many of you as possible but excellent organisation of the event by the whole team of delegates and staff. It was run brilliantly.

A mixed bag for me. Largely disappointing results across the board was completely cancelled out by meeting friends old and new. Great to get so many mature cubers who are regular on the thread here in one place and great to meet up with some cubers I had not seen for 4-5 years as well as meet some new faces.

Thanks all and see you at UKC 2017


----------



## genericcuber666 (Nov 7, 2016)

awesome comp!!!
that fire alarm was scary 
see you guys at birmingham


----------



## newtonbase (Nov 7, 2016)

genericcuber666 said:


> that fire alarm was scar


At least they were kind enough to do it between rounds.


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Nov 7, 2016)

newtonbase said:


> At least they were kind enough to do it between rounds.


Strange, I thought fire alarms were supposed to be scheduled for during 4BLD?


----------



## BillyRain (Nov 7, 2016)




----------



## Logiqx (Nov 9, 2016)

Does Bernard Solomon visit these forums?

He's got the "Older Cubers" photo(s) on his camera.


----------



## BillyRain (Nov 9, 2016)

Logiqx said:


> Does Bernard Solomon visit these forums?
> 
> He's got the "Older Cubers" photo(s) on his camera.



I've sent him a message


----------



## deadcat (Dec 28, 2016)

Apologies for the necro. Does anyone have footage or reconstructions of Alex Lau's solves?


----------



## Shaky Hands (Dec 28, 2016)

If we're necroing this thread anyway, can I ask if there is any plan in place to put footage of the entire 3x3 final online?


----------



## 1973486 (Dec 28, 2016)

Trunkman (the guy who was filming for standupmaths) had the whole final recorded. That would probably be the best quality.


----------



## deadcat (Dec 28, 2016)

1973486 said:


> Trunkman (the guy who was filming for standupmaths) had the whole final recorded. That would probably be the best quality.


Is that Trunkman Productions?


----------



## 1973486 (Dec 28, 2016)

deadcat said:


> Is that Trunkman Productions?



Yeah


----------



## deadcat (Dec 28, 2016)

1973486 said:


> Yeah


Thanks I'll try reaching out to them


----------



## mark49152 (Dec 28, 2016)

Didn't Bernard record it too?


----------



## BillyRain (Dec 29, 2016)

The UKCA's video of the final is in post production and should be uploaded in the next week or so


----------



## Shaky Hands (Dec 29, 2016)

BillyRain said:


> The UKCA's video of the final is in post production and should be uploaded in the next week or so



That's awesome Billy. Cheers.


----------



## deadcat (Dec 29, 2016)

BillyRain said:


> The UKCA's video of the final is in post production and should be uploaded in the next week or so


Oooh awesome. Where can I subscribe?


----------



## BillyRain (Dec 29, 2016)

deadcat said:


> Oooh awesome. Where can I subscribe?



Here 

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCs3NkeHFiXUlvPnYly0Lzww


----------



## deadcat (Jan 16, 2017)

BillyRain said:


> Here
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCs3NkeHFiXUlvPnYly0Lzww



Can't wait


----------



## deadcat (Feb 13, 2017)

BillyRain said:


> The UKCA's video of the final is in post production and should be uploaded in the next week or so


Hope it wasn't forgotten...


----------

